# Which wheel size is ideal for smoothest ride on Atlas? It is a big car I would think the bigger the better but am I right?



## atlasatlas (Apr 17, 2019)

I know with smaller cars it can be an issue if you choose too big or too small but going with the largest possible size for Atlas seems a natural choice. Is that so?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Read my response in the other thread. Bottom line larger rim means less rubber and harsher ride. In any size combo the end result is that the rim and tire size height will be a match smaller rims mean more side wall larger rims less side wall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The larger the rim while maintaining the same overall tire diameter will result in thinner side walls and a harsher ride. I chose the standard 18s over the upgraded 20s for this reason as well as reduced cost of ownership (lower profile 20s will be more money than the more common size 18s). The larger wheels look cool for sure just not my thing.


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

atlasatlas said:


> I know with smaller cars it can be an issue if you choose too big or too small but going with the largest possible size for Atlas seems a natural choice. Is that so?


I would disagree with other two comments, but ride quality is subjective. I definitely wouldn’t call the factory 255-50/20 tires low profile as one poster suggested, that is plenty of sidewall on the stock 20x8 wheels. I am running 22x9 with 285-35/22 on the front and 22x10.5 with 295-35/22 on the rear and I actually feel my ride quality is better than the factory 20’s, suspension quality is going to have more of a factor on ride quality, which the stock Atlas suspension doesn’t produce a plush ride to begin with. If sidewall height is reduced significantly obviously it will reduce ride quality, but my ride quality is no harsher than it was with the factory wheels and tires.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Probably also depends a lot on road conditions. Midwest has terrible roads this time of year. If someone running 20’s says their ride is a smooth, quiet and comfortable and they live in Phoenix, I wouldn’t expect to have the same experience in Iowa. 
I have also noticed in researching ride quality online to try and figure out which size to buy myself that most people with 18s say their ride is better and most people with 20s say their ride quality is just as good. Maybe a little confirmation bias.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I find my ride to be smooth with the 20s. However, I also have to be honest when I drove the SE with tech on 18s I can say that it was smoother. But for driving purpose I think I have better feel for the road to steering wise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Love my 17s*



Hetletco said:


> Probably also depends a lot on road conditions. Midwest has terrible roads this time of year. If someone running 20’s says their ride is a smooth, quiet and comfortable and they live in Phoenix, I wouldn’t expect to have the same experience in Iowa.
> I have also noticed in researching ride quality online to try and figure out which size to buy myself that most people with 18s say their ride is better and most people with 20s say their ride quality is just as good. Maybe a little confirmation bias.


Agree with Hetletco -- it depends. If you are on smooth asphalt all of the time, then you can run a bigger wheel/lower profile tire. If you are on rough, poorly maintained pavement, chip-seal highways, or gravel, then you will likely notice a markedly better ride with smaller wheels and a higher profile tire. The stock 18" wheels and tire size (245/60R18; 29.6" diameter) do a pretty decent job on most road conditions. 

I do a fair amount of off-road driving (two-tracks on Forest Service and Bureau of Land Mgmt lands), and a 17" wheel with a 30" to 32" tire is ideal. I run 235/75R17s (30.8" diameter), and I have been loving that particular all-terrain tire (Cooper Discoverer AT3-4S).


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

I have only driven the Atlas with the stock 18s. I think the stock 18s would provide the smoothest ride. That said there’s one guy in Quebec running on 24s , lowered 4-5 inches on coil overs who says his Atlas also rides smooth. 

Personally I would stick to 18s, or maybe go up to 20s.


----------

